
Popcorn Time Installer Pulled From Host For Violating Terms Of Service - rpledge
http://techcrunch.com/2014/03/12/popcorn-time-installer-pulled-from-host-for-violating-terms-of-service/
======
ftollenaar
So.. It's still on GitHub right?

